# whats the cheapest car i can buy to uber? 2000+



## ferel (Apr 25, 2015)

i have been thinking about picking up a car just to uber with now that the requirement is 2000+ in los angeles. i dont mind if its not hybrid, at the price i want it wont be hybrid. i have been browsing craigslist to see what might work best for $2000-$3000 and it seems the hyundai elantra 2002-2004 might be a good selection. does this seem like a good pick for my price range?


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Seems like, maybe... yea, could be...maybe not though, try it see how it goes...or keep looking for something else.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

At that price if you get about 1 mostly trouble free year out of it then you did well.


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

http://opgla.com/


----------



## UberComic (Apr 17, 2014)

I'm currently using a 2000 Ford Taurus station wagon I originally bought for $800.

I didn't get the wagon here, but I have bought vehicles from Ken Porter Auctions in the past. They are mostly city and county fleet vehicles that were maintained. Keep in mind that you cannot use Crown Victorias for Uber.
http://www.kenporterauctions.com


----------



## UberDesson (Jan 18, 2015)

ferel said:


> i have been thinking about picking up a car just to uber with now that the requirement is 2000+ in los angeles. i dont mind if its not hybrid, at the price i want it wont be hybrid. i have been browsing craigslist to see what might work best for $2000-$3000 and it seems the hyundai elantra 2002-2004 might be a good selection. does this seem like a good pick for my price range?


Make sure to do the following before you buy it: bring the car to Uber office or their authorized auto shop (e.g. Express Tire) for a 19-point car inspection. If it passes, then buy it. That's what I did when I bought mine. I took the owner to Express Tire with me lol.

More on car inspection (for San Diego market):

http://www.driveubersd.com/vehicle-inspections/


----------



## Uber Sucks in L.A. (Nov 20, 2014)

I bought a 2007 Ford Taurus about two years ago for about 3 grand. The only thing I had to do to it was a new AC compressor and a new alternator. It's a 6 cylinder so my avg mpg in town is about 20. Not too bad but cuts into my profits. I prefer the extra power over mpg since I use it as a daily driver too.


----------



## Driving4nothing (May 4, 2015)

Get a Nissan Versa. Good car and cheap with low miles. I have a manual but not sure If you drive stick.


----------



## Dieseltrojan (May 18, 2015)

This is what you do - you go on craigslist enter the amount that is your maximum budget - you have to make sure its a CLEAN TILE - take your mechanic with you and make sure you have the VEHICLE INSPECTION FORM - if he passes the car - YOU BUY IT !

There's no telling what the cheapest car would be -there are too many variables that come into play . The question should be how can I get a cheap car to qualify for UBER


----------

